#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Music or Lyrics? Which hits you more?

## Helena

Whenever I put on my earphones the first thing hits my heart is *THE MUSIC!* I easily get connected to the music than the lyrics. I do remember lyrics ,but the chances of admiring them is less in my case.

Most of my friends say that the lyrics is the soul of a song and it affects them more!

What about you guys?

----------


## Adiza

Music hits me first. You can enjoy a music without lyrics too. For example the 'Despacito' song conquered the music world few months ago, people enjoyed it, with unknown lyrics.

----------


## Helena

> Music hits me first. You can enjoy a music without lyrics too. For example the 'Despacito' song conquered the music world few months ago, people enjoyed it, with unknown lyrics.


 :lol:  Same way most of us enjoy Bollywood songs without knowing their exact meaning

----------


## Adiza

> Same way most of us enjoy Bollywood songs without knowing their exact meaning


YEP, :Stick Out Tongue:  like me. Most of the time I don't bother about the meaning of hindi lyrics.

----------


## Assassin

> Whenever I put on my earphones the first thing hits my heart is *THE MUSIC!* I easily get connected to the music than the lyrics. I do remember lyrics ,but the chances of admiring them is less in my case.
> 
> Most of my friends say that the lyrics is the soul of a song and it affects them more!
> 
> What about you guys?


The question is like asking "through which eye you look the world?". Sometimes the music touch me, I like to listen to the instrumental versions of songs, at the same time I like concentrate on lyrics too. I love poetry a lot. Sometimes I concentrate on lyrics of English Songs also. When there is a song with good lyrics and music it will added to my heart touched collection.

----------


## Helena

> The question is like asking "through which eye you look the world?". Sometimes the music touch me, I like to listen to the instrumental versions of songs, at the same time I like concentrate on lyrics too. I love poetry a lot. Sometimes I concentrate on lyrics of English Songs also. When there is a song with good lyrics and music it will added to my heart touched collection.


I guess you are a kind of a poetic person. The lyrics introduces us many new facts indeed :Thumbs:

----------


## Moana

For me it depends on the situations, if I'm listening to certain lyrics it hits me back with happy and sad memories, if Im enjoying the music it means i'm enjoying my current moment :love:  So it yeah depends!

----------


## Helena

> For me it depends on the situations, if I'm listening to certain lyrics it hits me back with happy and sad memories, if Im enjoying the music it means i'm enjoying my current moment So it yeah depends!


Yes, that's may be because lyrics has the power to connect us to the moments.Thanks @shivani for sharing your experience.

----------

